# Chattahoochee Bend State Park Quota Hunt



## Bkeepr (Oct 19, 2017)

I got drawn, never been there.  Any suggestions?  I will of course be scouting it in advance.


----------



## triton63 (Nov 6, 2017)

I was there two years ago and am going back this year.  Lots of deer and hunters.  Didn't see many hunters the first morning but that evening I had 5-7 all around the area I was in.  The next day was the same.  You can walk in along the river but it is a hike and a long drag if you are successful.  Two years ago they were cutting timber in the north end so not sure what it looks like now.  When are you going to scout? I will be taking a few trips to walk around again and see what I can find different from the last hunt.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 7, 2017)

My wife and I camp there. Ive always wondered what their hunts were like. Figured it would be crowded being near the Atl interstates. We've seen deer from campground. No bucks. Just does. Saw one guy scouting when we were there a few weeks ago.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Nov 10, 2017)

My dad and I are going. Not really sure what to expect.  I assume it will be super crowded and that makes me a little uneasy.  We will not get to scout ahead of time other that 12/4, the day of the meeting.  We took off the whole day so we plan to go down early to try to look around.  I just hope it's not too crowded to enjoy it


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 21, 2017)

The quota is for 100 hunters.  I guess I am just going to scout ahead of time using satellite views and topo lines, and then my game plan will be to find a place as far away from trails and roads as I can walk to hang my stand.

The campground is only allowing hunters to camp during the hunt, family members are not allowed.  My boyfriend and I are going to camp someplace else.  (I am female!)

If it is going to be crowded I won't be hunting on the ground!  Climbing stand for safety.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 12, 2017)

How did the hunt go?


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 13, 2017)

Meh.


----------



## FOLES55 (Dec 14, 2017)

If my memory is correct it was only like 10-11 deer killed  which is pathetic for the 60+ hunters who came to the meeting.


----------



## NUTT (Dec 14, 2017)

Weather wasn't the best those two days either.


----------

